# The Greatnews Network?



## coramdeo (Nov 6, 2009)

*The Greatnews Network*. Does anyone know anything about this organization?
When I was at The State Fair of Texas recently, I picked up a tract that I really like. There web site has some inoperable links and the listed phone number
isn't working.
I picked up the tract because they were also using Ray Comforts million dollar bill tracts. This particular tract is based on that tract. As it was fairly extensive for a tract, I just now got around to reading it all. to my surprise, it makes an old Calvinist smile. After a nominative presentation of our guilt, Christ death and resurrection and paying for sin......on page six it says. _*"You can sum up the gospel like this: the gospel offers Christ as our shepherd. He knows His sheep. He died for them. He calls them by name and they hear him. Can you hear him calling you? So What is The next Step?
Gos actually makes the first move when He regenerates your spirit imperishably: this is a supernatural change that takes place in your heart that the Bible calls being Born Again. At the time of this conversion God places within you the gift of repentance and faith.these new found gifts are activated in you by hearing the gospel. since you have just heard the gospel you may feel these gifts stirring in your heart, if so then your part in the salvation process is to..."*

 It goes on to ask you to repent, believe, and confess.[/I]

I like it! any thoughts?_


----------



## Der Pilger (Nov 6, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, GNN shut down about two years ago or so. I'm not sure about the details surrounding that event. Not long afterward, I believe it was Ray Comfort that started the Ambassadors Alliance, apparently to replace GNN.


----------



## jason d (Nov 6, 2009)

I've gone out witnessing with them before, they are great guys.

If you want more tracts in that vain (to make a old calvinist happy)  I would suggest Evangelism Team: Evangelism Team Store They are Reformed... even got a Calvin $1,000 Dollar Bill


----------

